# Two more in the works!



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Ranger's legacy is growing quickly! His first litter is now doing great, his 2nd and 3rd are in the works. Hoping that he'll produce a few sons that meet the criteria - he needs a back up!

Ranger (Buck)
http://www.mouserydatabase.com/RMM/mouse=25074
Standard Siamese Piebald

X

Lavender (Doe)
http://www.mouserydatabase.com/RMM/mouse=25094
Standard Siamese

Sira (Doe)
http://www.mouserydatabase.com/RMM/mouse=24874
Standard Black Fox


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You should have some nice siamese and black tans soon then! Aren't babies the best?


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes and yes!  So excited.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be living vicariously through you for a while!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha! Well glad to return the favor!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for worthy male heirs for you, as I'm too waiting now for a great buck that could one day replace my best


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you Lyra!!  I am routing for you as well.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

The girls have been moved into their 10g nursery tanks and both are nesting! Hoping that Sira is just not showing yet as she hasn't gained much, but we will see! Lavender is looking rounder by the day and I am VERY excited for her litter as it should yield some very nice prospects.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

You're telling me!!  Haha I will keep this thread updated and when they're born probably make a thread for each.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

:lol: Yay! I will be watching and waiting!


----------

